# OS X 4L5



## VGZ (Mar 28, 2001)

There is a discussion on MacNN about an update to OS X.  I have the file now but I have not installed it.  I plan on looking through the files to see if its a legit update.  Its supposed to make everything a bit faster and it includes SSH.  I may update my system and keep you informed.  If it turns out to be legit I'll probably post it on my iDisk.

I'll keep you informed,


----------



## VGZ (Mar 28, 2001)

Just to let you know the files are both package files:

10.0.1Update.pkg
-Contents
--Resources
---10.0.1Update.bom
---10.0.1Update.bomout
---10.0.1Update.info
---10.0.1Update.pax.gz
---10.0.1Update.sizes
---BomCompare
---InstallationCheck
---overrides
---package_version
---postflight
---preflight
---software_version
---telnetOff

SoftwareUpdate131.pkg
-Contents
--Resources
---package_version
---SoftwareUpdate131.bom
---SoftwareUpdate131.info
---SoftwareUpdate131.pax.gz
---SoftwareUpdate131.sizes
---software_version

Ignore the dashes they are just to get the derictory structure to look right.

I'll post more details later,


----------



## xjamesx (Mar 28, 2001)

Can I download it from you?  Please?


----------



## VGZ (Mar 28, 2001)

Like I said I will post it on my iDisk *IF* I find out that it is real and not dangerous for others to install.


----------



## xjamesx (Mar 28, 2001)

Never mind.  I just installed it.  

I don't see a huge difference but maybe I'm just being a pessimist.

Now that we have ssh, what would be the best way to kill the telnet port but open the ssh port?


----------



## boult (Mar 28, 2001)

10.0.1 update will be out tomorrow anyway..  figures..  better get it officially via software update in system preference.  


Boult


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 28, 2001)

what axactly does this update fix/update ? (and no I dont want the obvious "It updates OS X...duuh!"   be more specific ) 



Admiral


----------



## VGZ (Mar 28, 2001)

Just updated.  Window resizing is lightning fast now.  Much nicer than before.  Apps launch a bit faster.  Overall the system seems much more responsive than before.  I'll post a list of files that were installed in a while.


----------



## boult (Mar 28, 2001)

AdmiralAK,

Just wait till tomorrow for official release so you can click the software update in system preference  to get the official apple 10.0.1 update.  (it will be only 4.1mb)

Later,

Boult


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 28, 2001)

Dont have OS X (waiting for sufficient upgrades before I buy )
that is the reason I want to know what everything does


----------



## VGZ (Mar 28, 2001)

Well here is the list of files that were installed or modified:


Listing files for 10.0.1 Update
./System/Library/CFMSupport/BridgeLibraries/._AppleShareClient.bridge
./System/Library/CFMSupport/BridgeLibraries/._QD.bridge
./System/Library/CFMSupport/BridgeLibraries/AppleShareClient.bridge
./System/Library/CFMSupport/BridgeLibraries/QD.bridge
./System/Library/CoreServices/Classic Startup.app/Contents/Resources/TruBlueEnvironment
./System/Library/CoreServices/Classic Startup.app/Contents/Resources/version.plist
./System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.bundle/English.lproj/SystemVersion.strings
./System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/AboutBox.tiff
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/LogOut.nib/classes.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/LogOut.nib/info.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/LogOut.nib/objects.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/ProcessPanel.nib/classes.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/ProcessPanel.nib/info.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/ProcessPanel.nib/objects.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/ShutDownAlert.nib/bang.tiff
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/ShutDownAlert.nib/classes.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/ShutDownAlert.nib/info.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/ShutDownAlert.nib/objects.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/login.nib/classes.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/login.nib/info.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/login.nib/objects.nib
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/English.lproj/loginwindow.strings
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/Info-macos.plist
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/bang.tiff
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/homeH.tif
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/homeN.tif
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/loginpanel.tiff
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/loginwindow.defaults
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/loginwindow.tiff
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/resetH.tif
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/resetN.tif
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/shutdownH.tif
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/shutdownN.tif
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Resources/version.plist
./System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/loginwindow
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/BCDtoHexCDROMDriver.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/BCDtoHexCDROMDriver.kext/Contents/MacOS/BCDtoHexCDROMDriver
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/BCDtoHexCDROMDriver.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/BCDtoHexCDROMDriver.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/HitachiGD7000.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/HitachiGD7000.kext/Contents/MacOS/HitachiGD7000
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/HitachiGD7000.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/HitachiGD7000.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/LuckyGoldstarDRN8080B.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/LuckyGoldstarDRN8080B.kext/Contents/MacOS/LuckyGoldstarDRN8080B
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/LuckyGoldstarDRN8080B.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/LuckyGoldstarDRN8080B.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/MKE-LD-F211A.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/MKE-LD-F211A.kext/Contents/MacOS/MKE-LD-F211A
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/MKE-LD-F211A.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/MKE-LD-F211A.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/SonyDSCCameraDriver.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/SonyDSCCameraDriver.kext/Contents/MacOS/SonyDSCCameraDriver
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/SonyDSCCameraDriver.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/PlugIns/SonyDSCCameraDriver.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/AppleStorageDrivers.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIArchitectureModel.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIArchitectureModel.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOSCSIArchitectureModel
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIArchitectureModel.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIArchitectureModel.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIReducedBlockCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIReducedBlockCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOSCSIReducedBlockCommandsDevice
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIReducedBlockCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOSCSIReducedBlockCommandsDevice.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSerialFamily.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSerialFamily.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOSerialFamily
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSerialFamily.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOSerialFamily.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOUSBFamily
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBCDCDriver.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBCDCDriver.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleUSBCDCDriver
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBCDCDriver.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBCDCDriver.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBComposite.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBComposite.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleUSBComposite
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBComposite.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBComposite.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBKeyboard.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBKeyboard.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleUSBKeyboard
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBKeyboard.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBKeyboard.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBMergeNub.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBMergeNub.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleUSBMergeNub
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBMergeNub.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBMergeNub.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBMouse.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBMouse.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleUSBMouse
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBMouse.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBMouse.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBOHCI.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBOHCI.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleUSBOHCI
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBOHCI.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBOHCI.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBHIDDriver.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBHIDDriver.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOUSBHIDDriver
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBHIDDriver.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBHIDDriver.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBLib.bundle/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBLib.bundle/Contents/MacOS/IOUSBLib
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBLib.bundle/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBLib.bundle/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/InfoPlist.strings
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBLib.bundle/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBUserClient.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBUserClient.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOUSBUserClient
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBUserClient.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBUserClient.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBMassStorageClass.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBMassStorageClass.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOUSBMassStorageClass
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBMassStorageClass.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBMassStorageClass.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/cddafs.kext/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Extensions/cddafs.kext/Contents/MacOS/cddafs
./System/Library/Extensions/cddafs.kext/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Extensions/cddafs.kext/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpLoad
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpfs.kmod/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpfs.kmod/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpfs.kmod/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpfs.kmod/afpfs
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/check_afp.app/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/check_afp.app/Contents/MacOS/check_afp
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/check_afp.app/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/check_afp.app/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/message.strings
./System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/check_afp.app/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Filesystems/cddafs.fs/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Filesystems/cddafs.fs/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Filesystems/cddafs.fs/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/InfoPlist.strings
./System/Library/Filesystems/cddafs.fs/Contents/Resources/cddafs.util
./System/Library/Filesystems/cddafs.fs/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClient.framework/AppleShareClient
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClient.framework/Resources
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClient.framework/Versions/A/AppleShareClient
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClient.framework/Versions/A/Resources/AFPClient.icns
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClient.framework/Versions/A/Resources/AppleShareClient.rsrc
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClient.framework/Versions/A/Resources/English.lproj/Localized.rsrc
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClient.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Info.plist
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClient.framework/Versions/A/Resources/version.plist
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClient.framework/Versions/Current
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClientCore.framework/AppleShareClientCore
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClientCore.framework/Resources
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClientCore.framework/Versions/A/AppleShareClientCore
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClientCore.framework/Versions/A/Resources/AppleShareClient.plist
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClientCore.framework/Versions/A/Resources/English.lproj/uam.strings
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClientCore.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Info.plist
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClientCore.framework/Versions/A/Resources/version.plist
./System/Library/Frameworks/AppleShareClientCore.framework/Versions/Current
./System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/QD
./System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Resources
./System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
./System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Info.plist
./System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/Resources/QD.rsrc
./System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/Resources/version.plist
./System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/Current
./System/Library/Frameworks/Kernel.framework/Versions/Current
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Info.plist
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/MacOS/SharingPref
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/PkgInfo
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/InfoPlist.strings
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/Localizable.strings
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/SharingPref.nib/classes.nib
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/SharingPref.nib/info.nib
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/SharingPref.nib/objects.nib
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/SharingServerPref.nib/classes.nib
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/SharingServerPref.nib/info.nib
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/SharingServerPref.nib/objects.nib
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/Resources/SharingPref.tiff
./System/Library/Preferences/SharingPref.preference/Contents/version.plist
./System/Library/StartupItems/SSH/SSH
./System/Library/StartupItems/SSH/StartupParameters.plist
./mach_kernel
./private/etc/ssh_config
./private/etc/ssh_prng_cmds
./private/etc/sshd_config
./sbin/mount_afp
./sbin/mount_cddafs
./usr/bin/scp
./usr/bin/slogin
./usr/bin/ssh
./usr/bin/ssh-add
./usr/bin/ssh-agent
./usr/bin/ssh-keygen
./usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
./usr/libexec/sftp-server
./usr/sbin/sshd
./usr/share/man/man1/scp.1
./usr/share/man/man1/slogin.1
./usr/share/man/man1/ssh-add.1
./usr/share/man/man1/ssh-agent.1
./usr/share/man/man1/ssh-keygen.1
./usr/share/man/man1/ssh.1
./usr/share/man/man2/msync.2
./usr/share/man/man2/sem_close.2
./usr/share/man/man2/sem_open.2
./usr/share/man/man2/sem_post.2
./usr/share/man/man2/sem_trywait.2
./usr/share/man/man2/sem_unlink.2
./usr/share/man/man2/sem_wait.2
./usr/share/man/man2/shm_open.2
./usr/share/man/man2/shm_unlink.2
./usr/share/man/man8/sftp-server.8
./usr/share/man/man8/sshd.8


PS:  I just launched Classic.  It used to take 30-50 seconds to start-up.  Now it takes about 10 seconds.

Also Admiral it includes SSH and there are now speakable items so you can use the speech recognition software built into the OS.  The system is much more responsive.  Apps launch faster and windows resize without stuttering so much.

Later,


----------



## VGZ (Mar 28, 2001)

Found another bug that is fixed w/ the update.  In 4K78 the classic environment used a separate clipboard so you couldn't cut and paste between the two environments.  Now this works fine.  NOTE: if I'm wrong then one of the apps I was running was causing this problem.


----------



## fisherbln (Mar 28, 2001)

I'm using the update now and my system is actually slower! It now takes 11 bounces to launch ie. I can't tell any difference with window resizing. Oh well, What can i expect only days after osx was release.. even though this build is from weeks ago!


----------



## Extension Man (Mar 29, 2001)

Installed this onto a wallstreet with 192megs of ram, definately faster in the screen redraws. classic does launch faster but it still takes its time on this old machine.
Keychain now asks for authorisation when you launch mail.


----------



## Piet Keizer (Mar 29, 2001)

I'm amazed, I noticed everything got faster without changing something as far as I know. Did OS X update itself???

(see also my separate thread about this...)


----------



## VGZ (Mar 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fisherbln _
> *I'm using the update now and my system is actually slower! It now takes 11 bounces to launch ie. I can't tell any difference with window resizing. Oh well, What can i expect only days after osx was release.. even though this build is from weeks ago! *



Did you reboot after installing?  The system slows down after you install but gets much faster after you reboot.


----------



## tie (Mar 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by boult _
> *Just wait till tomorrow for official release so you can click the software update in system preference  to get the official apple 10.0.1 update.  (it will be only 4.1mb)
> *



How do you know this?  It's not out yet (and today is tomorrow  ).  For all I know, they might not release it for weeks.


----------



## MacFreak (Mar 29, 2001)

Where the heck did you get this updated. I checked Software updated nothing happened. Huh?  I want my system updated too!


----------



## scruffy (Mar 29, 2001)

xjamesx - turn off telnet etc. in the internet control panel, and then edit the file /etc/hostconfig.  change the line
SSHSERVER=-NO-
to
SSHSERVER=-YES-
and you should be good to go.

Also, not a bad idea to make a firewall script and block out all ports you don't specifically want open.  Search the forums for firewall, you should turn up enough to get you started.


----------



## VGZ (Mar 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MacFreak _
> *Where the heck did you get this updated. I checked Software updated nothing happened. Huh?  I want my system updated too!   *



Search the forums at MacNN and you'll find a link (assuming it hasn't been taken down).  d/l it and install.


----------



## mrmac (Mar 30, 2001)

I Installed the update and indeed, the About window now shows version 10.0.1 (Build 4L5). Speed has improved, but weird behaviour under certain circumstances did not. 
For instance: when Classic is running (once and for all: Classic is a bitch), it can happen that an app bounces forever when you try to start it up (Classic, Carbon or Cocoa app). The app will not show up in the Process Viewer or in the list when you hit Command-alt-escape. If you log out, it will take minutes for the login window to reappear. If, before the window appears, you reset your Mac (using the reset button for instance) you will definitely get a kernel panic. 
Anyway, I'll be using OS X from now on, because I feel really olf fashioned and abandoned when I return to OS 9. I'm now looking to disable Classic in a permanent way.


----------



## russgold (Mar 30, 2001)

Looking at the discussion on MacNN, it looks as though this one was not supposed to be out yet.  I don't know why some people seem to have gotten it via SoftwareUpdate, but apparently 4L5 was released by someone breaking a non-disclosure; anyone who had it available on their iDisks seems to have lost them...


----------



## mrmac (Mar 30, 2001)

Nobody got it through the Software Update. Everyone that put it on their iDisks, removed it theirselves after a couple of hours, maybe minutes.


----------



## VGZ (Mar 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrmac _
> *Nobody got it through the Software Update. Everyone that put it on their iDisks, removed it theirselves after a couple of hours, maybe minutes. *



Actually the reason several people had their itools accounts frozen because they put it on their idisk.


----------



## twister (Mar 30, 2001)

http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/main_news.cfm?NewsID=2702

-----
Anyone wanna buy me OS X for my birthday?  Its today!


----------



## Teronzhul (Mar 30, 2001)

hmm, i think mine may be slower with 4L5, and yes, i did restart.  launching omniweb took FOREVER this last time.  As did launching help viewer, far longer than they did before.  other stuff seems about the same though, but i havn't really noticed a speed increase anywhere that i can speak of, except maybe on window resize.  that might be a bit quicker


----------



## plaidpjs (Mar 31, 2001)

First, this build never came off of Software update. it is an internal only Build with a few of the enhancements and new services to come in the first upgrade.

Second, the above link to MacCentral  isn't sufficient to believe as to the reliability of the Update some of you are installing. Apple has made no official comment about a coming upgrade. Mac Central posted this notice based on information from a supposed insider on MacNN. Nothing, I repeat, nothing has been confirmed about 4L5.

Third, to anyone who is still experiencing speed issues. there are several discussions in many different places about the possibility of needing to defrag and fix your disks. I have sort of personal experience with this, a friend followed the process detailed (booting of Norton 6.0 disk) and now his OS X pretty much screams. You can try booting off the OS X cd and running the Disk Utility from the Installer menu on reboot. this will fix a few problems, and has been shown to increase speed.

I had a fourth, but I forget now.... hmmm


----------



## twister (Apr 1, 2001)

Found it for you people.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/5688

Twister


----------



## turbine (Apr 1, 2001)

I can't really tell a difference as far as pre/post update.  Everything still pretty much launches and resizes as it once did, but X has been pretty nice to my machine from the start, so i don't have a whole lot to complain about


----------



## Holmes (Apr 1, 2001)

The update didn't seem to do anything what-so-ever.  The only changes I notice is the "Version 10.0.1 (Build 4L5)" under about this mac.  I think it also updated software update, but I can't tell.


----------



## MacFreak (Apr 2, 2001)

Hey-

   I start to noticed that MacOS X slow on Window compare to MacOS X 9.1 is much faster. When I clicked right button on hard drive on DOCK and it appread slow. Wonder why?  While on 9.1 OS is much much faster than than MacOS X?  When I resize it pretty choppy.

What my G4 have: 400mhz, 512mb, ATI 16mb and 20Gb 7200rpm, 20Gb 7200rpm.   

1)MacOS X 4L5 (10.0.1) 10Gb
2) 9.1 10Gb
3) Backup/junk applications 20Gb 

    My suspect that Video card not powerful to run on MacOS X. What's when I checked termial "TOP" It show that idle is 87% and why window look so slow? Maybe because of Video Card? Should I upgrade Radeom 32MB AGP?  What do you think?


----------



## jackd (Apr 2, 2001)

A Radeon card makes no difference...I use a non-Radeon Mac at work and a Radeon at home and the graphics speeds in Aqua is pretty much the same.


----------



## turbine (Apr 3, 2001)

I saw this off of macosrumors.com

A widely rumored update to OS X 10.0, which recently leaked in the form of the partially completed build 4L5, should ship within ten days, according to Apple sources. Originally the update was planned for much sooner -- it would have shipped late last week or today at the latest under earlier timetables -- but several significant issues have cropped up in 10.0 that need addressing.
Among the changes in 10.0.1: 

*	Significant but not major optimizations to the core OS, several of which may affect G3 users more than G4s. Application launch times and file moves/copies will apparently be the most accelerated operations. 
*	A fix for a common problem where applications may not be able to properly read and write to their preference files. 
*	Sound and brightness controls on Powerbook and iBook keyboards will work consistently, unlike the present state in which this functionality is somewhat of a crapshoot. 
*	Sometimes under 10.0, Classic will load its extensions even if the System Preferences setting for Classic is configured to disable extensions. 10.0.1 should fix this. 
*	Finder window resizing should be accelerated, but may still need additional work. 
*	Finder view settings will be more consistent. 
*	Numerous new third-party hardware drivers will be included. 
Unfortunately, the widely deplored problem of high Sleep power drain under OS X will probably not be solved in 10.0.1 -- some improvements have been made to Apple's internal code, but the final solution will almost certainly not make the cut in time as numerous updates to the way OS X's Sleep state handles unpowering hardware on 'Book motherboards.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Apr 3, 2001)

Will someone email me the updater?
p@ul.sickdimension.com

Or if you know of an ftp site or an alternate location, that would be fine too...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## turbine (Apr 3, 2001)

The link is in THIS thread, check earlier


----------



## plaidpjs (Apr 3, 2001)

You all are far, far to brave. OS X is essentially UNIX folks Do you realize how many immature programming demi-gods there are out there in the UNIX world who have just been waiting for the day they could write a few exta lines of code to throw into a kernel and have some unweary Mac user purposefully install into their system?


----------



## turbine (Apr 3, 2001)

you have a point, mr. pjs, but in my opinion right now (and i mean this in the nicest possible way) OS X to me is useless.  none of my external audio hardware is supported, and doesn't seem like it will be in the relatively near future, so i'm just seeing this OS as an experiment. i dig new technology and wanted to see what OS X was all about, know full well beforehand that i wouldn't be able to use it for work.  when i can actually use OS X to work on, then i'll be a little more cautious, but for now, no harm in living a little dangerously.


----------



## plaidpjs (Apr 3, 2001)

Like I've said before, if you want to take those risks, be my guest. Just make sure you tell us all the juicy details of you tryst with lady luck....

Me, I am using OS X for work right now... can't see putting my machine at risk...


----------

